# Schwinns



## Freqman1 (Mar 30, 2018)

This seller has a few bikes that I thought interesting. I believe he is a member of this site. The bike described as a '40 canti is actually a '41 I believe and a shame that someone modified the tank by drilling and mounting that horn. Restored tan bike would be nice if paint scheme was correct. B10E has a really cool badge and bike is complete. V/r Shawn

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=162969471829


----------



## spoker (Mar 30, 2018)

whats the differance between 40 and 41,i have a late 40


----------



## Autocycleplane (Mar 30, 2018)

Seems more likely a 41 guard was put on a 40 to me. No tube for the fork bumpers like most springer 41 cantis, and it's hard to tell with black paint and black tires if those are the deeper 41 style fenders either. Definitely has 41 style wheels.

Maybe it's a parts bike? Or just an early 41 with a hanging tank? 

Freq - Curious what makes you think the horn was added later? I'm sure plenty of 40 push button canti tanks have gone the other way, probably why there aren't very many completes to be found.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Mar 30, 2018)

spoker said:


> whats the differance between 40 and 41,i have a late 40




Tank (hanging vs pinch), fenders (41 deeper), chainguard (41 has deluxe), chrome saddle springs (41). Catalog in 40 shows ball end grips and Webb style levers, Schwinn grips and skinny levers shown in 41. I'm sure there are other differences (rack reflectors, etc) too I'm forgetting or don't know about.

Oh the wheels - 41s usually came with the flat Lobdells.


----------



## spoker (Mar 30, 2018)

Autocycleplane said:


> Tank (hanging vs pinch), fenders (41 deeper), chainguard (41 has deluxe), chrome saddle springs (41). Catalog in 40 shows ball end grips and Webb style levers, Schwinn grips and skinny levers shown in 41. I'm sure there are other differences (rack reflectors, etc) too I'm forgetting or don't know about.
> 
> Oh the wheels - 41s usually came with the flat Lobdells.



ok thanks alot for takin the time to educate me!


----------



## bobcycles (Mar 31, 2018)

I believe this one is original as found.  I have seen 2 legit factory 41's with hanging tanks.
gotta use up da parts Schwinn sez!


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 1, 2018)

archived for long term discussion....
*SCHWINN PREWAR 1940 CIRCA THE WORLD AUTOCYCLE 26" BALLOON TIRE TANK BICYCLE *


 8 viewed per hour
*Seller information*
my560sec (1998 )
99.8% Positive feedback
https://www.ebay.com/itm/SCHWINN-PR...item25f1bccb55:g:mNQAAOSwvSxau7u0&rmvSB=true#
Condition:  “USED ORIGINAL PAINT BIKE WITH SCRATCHES / BLEMISHES TO PAINT AS WELL AS CHROME, SOME SURFACE RUST ”
Time left:26d 04h 4/27, 9:34AM
Price:
US $6,999.00 Buy It Now 30-day returns
Located in United States
58 watchers
Shipping: $90.00 Economy Shipping |
Item location: Philadelphia, Pennsylvania, United States


----------



## bobcycles (Apr 1, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> This seller has a few bikes that I thought interesting. I believe he is a member of this site. The bike described as a '40 canti is actually a '41 I believe and a shame that someone modified the tank by drilling and mounting that horn. Restored tan bike would be nice if paint scheme was correct. B10E has a really cool badge and bike is complete. V/r Shawn
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/SCHWINN-PR...471829?hash=item25f1bccb55:g:mNQAAOSwvSxau7u0
> 
> View attachment 779498 View attachment 779499 View attachment 779500





No one drilled the horn hole.  That's how 40 button tanks were.  Bike is legit and just an oddity as what happens
with Schwinn from time to time as well as other manufacturers


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 1, 2018)

That just looks jacked! I guess if the decal wa centered on the button it would look better.


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 1, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> That just looks jacked! I guess if the decal was centered on the button it would look better.




I agree!


----------



## bobcycles (Apr 1, 2018)

2jakes said:


> I agree!
> View attachment 780930





Decal placement....Horn hole is in the same place on both tanks....decals are not in the same location


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 1, 2018)

bobcycles said:


> Decal placement....Horn hole is in the same place on both tanks....decals are not in the same location




I have no doubt you are right!
Just sayin’ the centered decal looks better...is all!


----------



## Bikermaniac (Apr 2, 2018)

Both are really nice bikes.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Apr 3, 2018)

We care more about symmetry in 2018 than anyone in 1940 or 1941. Facts of life.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 5, 2018)

*That's probably why the seller decided to sell the 41 Canti .. the decal placement was bothering him .. he just couldn't sleep at night .. must sell ... MUST SELL ...*


----------

